# Found this new Fish/hybrid in my tank. What is it?



## captaincats (May 15, 2013)

upon cleaning up my Tank today I discovered this mystery fish and it looks so cool! but what the heck is it? 

It looks like it has a little butterfly wing and has a green and blue circles on its side. I have a few rainbows in my tank as well as a couple of different breeds of tetras including glowlight, black neon, rummynose, cardinal, x-ray pristellas, and blood fin. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## captaincats (May 15, 2013)




----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

endlers. probly snook in with plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, a little endler.


----------



## captaincats (May 15, 2013)

wow that was fast! thanks guys!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope that's a endler hybrid or feeder guppy, which I would say feeder guppy more.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd say feeder gup. There's a ton of variation in them, depending on what got put in the feeder tank. Tend to look quite a bit like wild types or endlers


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's a cute fish, no doubt!!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would say feeder gup. Was just at the pet store yesterday after work and saw one that looks exactly like it! Almost bought it haha.


----------

